# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Gw2 - Explore below Black Citadel.

## Mumulica

Tested and it works. 

Have fun. 

GW2 - Map bugs and glitches - Below the Black Citadel - YouTube

----------


## gogw2

It works, thanks buddy

----------

